# Mailgraph Issue



## klabacita (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi my friends.

 I setup mailgraph on freebsd 8.0 but for some reason I have to open /usr/local/etc/mailgraph and put a comment in the line


```
#: ${mailgraph_user="www"}
```

 If I don't do this, the system won't start the service.

 mailgraph-1.14_3

 Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

klabacita said:
			
		

> If I don't do this, the system won't start the service.


Any errors in /var/log/messages?


----------



## klabacita (Apr 29, 2010)

no errors in  /var/log/message, console, all.
  Thanks!!!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

Does that user account exist?


----------



## klabacita (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, apache+squirrelmail is running there without a issue.


----------



## crsd (Apr 30, 2010)

```
> pkg_info -Dx mailgraph
...
Make sure this script should be invoked with privilege to read
/var/log/maillog. For example, you may change the permission of
maillog to be 644. Another way is to make maillog owned by
the mail group, and put mailgraph_user in that group.
```


----------



## klabacita (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks man.

The 664 did it.

 Done, thanks all for your help!!!


----------

